# Zeitraffer - Flug über die Erde



## nieselinho (29. Dez. 2011)

Hallo an alle,
der Winter ist immer die Zeit, in der ich mich wieder sehr der Astronomie zuwende.
Da man aber "von zu Hause aus" nicht alles sehen kann, bin ich sehr dankbar, dass die Nasa alle Bilder frei zugänglich macht. Darunter fallen Fotoserien, die auf Expeditionen der ISS gemacht wurden. Diese Fotos sind mit Low-Light-Kameras geschossen worden, ich finde die Aufnahmen würden alleine schon für sich sprechen, wäre da nicht das bewegte Bild. 

Diese Bilder gibt es von der Nasa selbst zwar auch als Videosequenzen zusammengesetzt, aber in eine Qualität, bei der dieser Effekt des Fliegens leider verloren geht. Deshalb habe ich mir gedacht, schneide ich aus den tausenden Bildern ein Video zusammen, dass den Effekt des "über die Erde __ fliegen" (gerade in HD) sehr schön wiedergibt. Ingesamt habe ich das Video aus 7.238 Bildern zusammengesetzt. Da die Bilder unkomprimiert vorliegen, war die Bilderflut knappe 20GB groß.

Hier das Resultat:

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXRz4cN4Uos[/yt] 

Quelle der Bilder: http://eol.jsc.nasa.gov/Videos/CrewEarthObservationsVideos/
Quelle der Musik: "City of the Fallen"

Viel Spaß damit und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!
Robin


----------



## Zermalmer (29. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Zeitraffer - Flug über die Erde*

Hallo Robin,
sind geniale Bilder... vor allem in der Auflösung aneinander gefriemelt für solch ein Video.... 

Hab es auch gleich bei meinem Standardircchat und bei Direktkontakten präsentiert... 
denen hat es auf Anhieb gefallen.

Hoffe nur, dass dem Video keiner den Hahn abdreht wegen der Musik?! 
Wenn Du da keine Bedenken hast... Rock on!  

Vielleicht angagiert Dich die NASA als Video/youtube Präsentationsspezialist.

Und als folge stehen die prommimusiker Schlange, um in einem Deiner NASA Videos auftauchen zu dürfen (ist nicht negativ gemeint!)

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Sveni (29. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Zeitraffer - Flug über die Erde*

Einfach niur genial

Mehr davon will sehen ich

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## karsten. (29. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Zeitraffer - Flug über die Erde*

Hallo 

sehr schön 
Danke für´s Zeigen !

mfG

ps. die Welt scheint empfindlich


----------



## Zacky (29. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Zeitraffer - Flug über die Erde*

echt genial.....


----------



## nieselinho (29. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Zeitraffer - Flug über die Erde*

Dankeschön 
Die Musik ist kein Problem, habe den Urheber kontaktiert. Die Lizenz bei denen ist für Privatpersonen frei, darf jederzeit veröffentlicht werden. Wenn man mit dem Videos dann Geld verdienen würde, wollen die eine (wirklich kleine) Pauschale. Sowas gibts nicht oft.


----------



## Annett (30. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Zeitraffer - Flug über die Erde*

Moin.

Ich finde das Video auch richtig beeindruckend. Eine super Idee. 

Was mich aber interessieren würde... diese gelben "Feuerflächen". Sind das Städte oder riesige Brände?


----------



## Wuzzel (31. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Zeitraffer - Flug über die Erde*

Wenn das Brände wären, warum haben dann die Zeitungen nichts berichtet ? 
Ich vermute eine Verschwörung... vermutlich haben die Aliens große Teile der Welt bereits in Brand gesetzt und wir sollen nicht in Panik gebracht werden.
Es brennt !... vor allem nachts.Was auffällt, das gerade die großen Städte "brennen" 
Auf Grönland brennt nix... vermutlich weil es da keinen Wald gibt. 

Die zweite Möglichkeit wäre, das es sich um Lichtverschmutzung handelt. 

Ich finde das mit den Aliens zwar auch interessant, aber die zweite Version ist wahrscheinlicher. 

Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 

Wuzzel


----------



## nieselinho (1. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Zeitraffer - Flug über die Erde*

So ist es @Wuzzel:
Am Anfang sind die Aufnahmen an den von der Sonne beleuchteten Flächen, sprich keine Atmosphäre und keine "Städte" sind beleuchtet.
Dann folgen weitere Aufnahmen, und man als grünliche Schicht die Atmosphäre. Mit bloßem Auge ist auch von der ISS keine Atmosühäre sichtbar, aber durch die sehr guten Kameras dort ist es kein Problem sowas fotografisch festzuhalten.
Die orange leuchtenden Flächen sind Städte, bei 0:29 zum Beispiel sieht man Ägypten und die Bebauung rund um den Nil als länglichen Strich. 
Die funkelnden Stellen sind Gewitterfronten, speziell eben Blitze. Zu jeder Zeit gibt es auf der Erde nämlich 2000-3000 Gewitter, was letztendlich pro Sekunde 100 Blitze ergibt. Und das immer.

Viele Grüße und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr wünsche ich!
Robin


----------

